# Pondless waterfall pump



## CLT49er

Any waterfall experts out there? Might be installing one this spring. Do these systems really cost $1k+? Seems a bit high for a pump and liner. Not sure on volume I need. Run length will be about 9 feet and drop will be about 3 feet.


----------



## Buffalolawny

12v Solar panel with charge controller, Ebay / Amazon 12v pump. 
An option 12v battery for night time use.

No retarded power bill


----------



## BigRedGun

I made one in between my front steps and driveway. The builder left a weird piece of grass and I didn't want to mow it. Plus, I didn't think anything would grow in the spot. I went to a local rock place (called: The Rock Place) and they sell all types of.....well, rocks, boulders, stone, etc. They actually sold chunks of flagstone with a hole and all the stuff to make a fountain. The total cost was around $1500. The basin and stone was the most. One of the projects I wished I did differently or just told the wife, no.


----------

